# Door to Toilet Area



## nu2this (Sep 16, 2005)

I bought a home that does not have a door to the toilet area.  It has a door to the bathroom, but the builders never put up a door to the toilet area so when someone is taking a bath or shower they can see you sitting on the toilet.  Is there any specific type of door I need to look for to put there?  Or is there something else I can put there instead of a door?  How hard would it be to put up a door?  I am alllll thumbs but can't stand not having a door there.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 18, 2005)

Didn't spend antime in the military I see. If you did there wouldn't be any shyness in the bathroom!!  Depends on the amount of space you have at the entry to the commode area. Is it a seperate room with an arch type opening? do you have troom to let a door swing open into the large room area? Prehung doors require a "rough opening" large enough to accomidate the door framing that the door hangs in. If the arch opening is present take a measurement in height and width of the opening and go to Lowes, Home Depot etc. Measure the height and width of a prehung door unit (they usually start at 2'0" for door width and go up . ) When you find one that fits figure out which way you want the door to swing. Installation is pretty easy and instructions can be found in several DIY books and on some DIY sites. Good luck with your project!


----------



## bondo (Sep 20, 2005)

Many homes with that style toilet area use split swinging doors.  These are easy to put up.  Just measure, level, and screw.  You will want to use a drill driver if you are doing the job yourself.  Tough enough holding the door and screwing at the same time while using a drill driver let alone screwing by hand.  You can also find these at most home center stores.


----------



## repairit (Sep 21, 2005)

You can also hang a swag curtain above the area to define the space.  If there is an archway simply place a decorative rod covering the area and hang a curtain on it.  Let us know if you solve the problem


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 13, 2005)

If you want to be really ambitious, and really cool, make a glass brick partition around the commode area, giving yourself a small walk-thru, but concealing the toilet and the sitter behind the brick - if more privacy is desired, hand a curtain


----------



## classy1 (Oct 15, 2005)

How much does glass brick usually cost?  And is it an easy material to use?


----------

